# Using the rule of thirds?



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlouriteBlack.html


----------



## Squirt (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks... I've seen that it gives weight but not volume.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

There's a calculator on the page and you can play with the numbers to see how many bags fills what volume.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

As for the rule of thirds, it is just for composition and whichever you like best. You might have a tank on a white stand so the substrate is part of the 'picture' so you might choose to measure from the bottom of the tank. If the stand is the color of the substrate then you likely would measure from the top of the substrate. A shallow tank might look squatty if you measure from the top of the substrate so you might choose to include the substrate depth in the bottom third.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's a basic graphic visual I just mocked up for optimal focal points (red dots).

Basically you divide your tank into 3rds vertically and horizontally and the intersection point is the focal.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

If you really want to get in depth with it - look up Fibonacci sequence.


----------



## Squirt (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone

About the focal points, is that where the point of the rock should be? Or just the top of the rock kind of deal?

Thanks


----------



## Squirt (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is a shot of something I have thrown together. Nothing confirmed, just mucking round till I go and get some substrate


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Here is more info on the golden rule ratio


----------

